# New rapid on Main Salmon in Idaho



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for this post. I agree it will probably clear out with the spring runoff but a good "heads up" anyway.


----------



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

I just talked with a jet boat friend who does our jet back every year and he said that it is really impressive in person! He also had the same opinion that it will likely clear out with the onset of high water in the coming weeks. Good to make note of it before hand though.

ty


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Interesting...I have a May 28th put-in on the Main. I wonder how conditions will progress by then.


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

*Update on Salmon River blockage*

Here is the latest from the Idaho Falls Post Register this morning:

A logjam is blocking the Salmon River in the middle of the Frank Church-River of No Return Wilderness.
The U.S. Forest Service said Thursday that the Black Creek drainage on the Main Salmon River had blown out sometime around April 1.
The blowout hit the river roughly a half-mile below Salmon Falls, creating a new rapid. Slack water above the new rapid completely covers Salmon Falls, one of the famed rapids on the river.
Trees and other woody debris blown out of the Black Creek drainage have blocked the river approximately one-eighth of a mile below the new rapid, making the river impassable.
There are no floaters on the Salmon River at this time, the Forest Service said in the news release.
North Fork District Ranger Russ Bacon has decided the current situation does not warrant Forest Service action right now. "As there are currently no values at risk, we'll wait and see what happens in high water," he said in a news release. "Hopefully the logjam will be opened up and the new rapid will be somewhat modified to make for easier running."
Jim O'Connor, owner of the Arctic Creek Lodge, which is about a half-mile above the new rapid, said the logjam isn't affecting business right now. He believes high water will bust the logjam loose, but he worries about the new rapid changing his business. "If I can't run that rapid, it could really affect my business," he said. "Right now, I don't know what is going to happen." Like the Forest Service, O'Connor said he is going to wait and see what happens when high water hits in June.
In 2006, the Forest Service used explosives to clear a large logjam that had completely blocked the Middle Fork of Salmon River at the Pistol Creek Rapid. In that case, nearly 350 boaters, who had launched before the logjam occurred, were trapped above the obstacle, necessitating the use of dynamite.


----------



## jackinjacksonhole (Jan 26, 2011)

I am putting on june 20th. maybe we can talk about some of the finer points of your trip. any extra info will be much appreciated. safe travels for you and your friends.


----------



## backwardsraft (Jun 4, 2009)

Here are a list of articles that take about the new rapid. 

April 7th
Flood dams up Salmon River - Standard-Examiner

April 21
Update on log jam and new rapid on the Salmon River | Voices.IdahoStatesman.com

April 27
More details come in on new Salmon River rapid | Voices.IdahoStatesman.com


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I had heard from an outfitter that jet boats had a path, but would be interesting for rafts through the logjam. Water has been rising slightly with 2 days of 60 degree highs, but high water may be late this year if the cool weather holds. I have a late float down so I will be monitoring all who go before me....


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Here are some new photos from Salmon - Challis NF website

Salmon-Challis National Forest - Recreational Activities


----------



## backwardsraft (Jun 4, 2009)

Another article about the new rapid. 

White water created on Salmon River by blowout could permanently alter river :: The Republic


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Patiently waiting the cancellation of many family trips....

This rapid will eat your children. Cancel now or forfeit them forever.....

(where the F's the skull and cross bones emoticon?)


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

I may have a good one on the slab in a few days...

Hide yo kids, hide yo wife!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Bunch of low water pics posted here: Photo Gallery


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Here is a nice "before and after" comparison that was posted on the IdahoWhitewater group. Some rocks/trees are referenced to note the changes.

Black Canyon B&A - Matt Leidecker Photography - Gallery Page


----------



## backwardsraft (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anybody have pictures of what Salmon Falls looks like since this new rapid has backed up the water?


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

its nothing


----------

